# Eton shirts?



## JohnAndrew (Oct 5, 2005)

Any opinions on the quality of Eton shirts?


----------



## mattsaxuk (May 21, 2008)

Eton shirts are probably the best shirts in the world. they are 100% cotton and non iron. They feel fantastic to wear and are brilliant quality.

...


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

I would not be quite OTT with my praise of Eton. I have some very good shirts from them and some others that while loking the same on the shelf did not have the same finish the best ones have. 

All in all - contented.


----------



## pichao (Apr 13, 2008)

Here is the homepage og eton shirts

www.etonshirts.com


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

mattsaxuk said:


> Eton shirts are probably the best shirts in the world. they are 100% cotton and non iron. They feel fantastic to wear and are brilliant quality.
> 
> ..._Removing Advertising - Andy_


You should read the rules () before using your first post to make a blatant advertising pitch. I hope that the moderators will take appropriate action against this commercial troll.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

Eton shirts are decent, but I would not say they are the best in the world by any stretch of the imagination. I would put at least 8 RTW makers ahead of Eton, both in terms of fabric and construction.


----------



## Aaron in Allentown (Oct 26, 2007)

mattsaxuk said:


> Eton shirts are probably the best shirts in the world. they are 100% cotton and non iron. They feel fantastic to wear and are brilliant quality.
> _Removing Advertising - Andy_


Wow! non-iron? Sweet!


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> You should read the rules () before using your first post to make a blatant advertising pitch.


First... and, possibly, last post! :icon_smile:


----------



## SkySov (Mar 17, 2008)

Kind of funny. He joined a month ago and was just waiting for someone to mention Eton? :icon_scratch:


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Eton*

Gents

Eton is not a bad shirt. I am told they make a shirt comparable to JC Penney, or Sears shirts. I would not buy, instead get Brooks Brothers or Gitman, or J Press

Nice day


----------



## mattsaxuk (May 21, 2008)

Prices just dropped another fiver ....


----------



## figliachepiange (Jun 13, 2008)

Am I right in thinking that 'Eton' are actually a scandinavian company?


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

mattsaxuk said:


> Prices just dropped another fiver at


This is blatant advertising and this troll should be banned immediately!


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

mattsaxuk said:


> Eton shirts are probably the best shirts in the world. they are 100% cotton and non iron. They feel fantastic to wear and are brilliant quality.
> right now Eton Shirts.... you can save loads on eton shirts at....links cut out....


Wow,

Talk about Spam city! What a turn off, most here would not buy after a blast like that Mr. Mattsaxuk, save your breath.

Eton shirts are very far from the best in the world! They are decent at half off full retail which is about what they are worth.

I buy a few every year at sale time from Eccetera in Montreal. The shirts stocked there tend to be very thin and good summer shirts or really think and soft winter shirts. 
At full retail......no thanks, at 50 % off, ok.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

I have PM'd Andy to alert him to the spamming moron's BS.


----------



## mattsaxuk (May 21, 2008)

RE: them being the best, just something I've heard.

They really are a nice shirt though.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> I have PM'd Andy to alert him to the spamming moron's BS.


Thanks. Just sent him an e-mail.

For future refereence in these matters you might utilize the icon which automatically reports the post to ALL moderators at the same time, just in case I'm out shopping!! :icon_smile:


----------



## pichao (Apr 13, 2008)

figliachepiange said:


> Am I right in thinking that 'Eton' are actually a scandinavian company?


Eton started in 1928 as "skjortfabriken special" in the village of Gånghester, just outside of the city of Borås in Western Sweden. This region was the center of textile production in Sweden, but hardly anything remains of it now. As they expanded into english speaking markets, they changed their name to Eton.
For me, they are mostly known for their non iron shirts. I have no idea about their quality, but in Sweden they are considered high quality shirts, although expensive. I have no eton shirt in my wardrobe, but I wouldnt mind buying one (only on sale, however...). To the best of my knowledge, only a small part of the shirts are produced in Sweden, but the larger part in the baltic states (but I might be wrong about that!)

The following link is a short article of the company, unfortunately in Swedish! If you know some German, it might be helpful...


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

pichao said:


> ...
> The following link is a short article of the company, unfortunately in Swedish! If you know some German, it might be helpful...


pichao:

Thanks. This take a while to load but it's Google's translation of that link:

https://translate.google.com/transl...ykfri-framgang/&hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-US


----------



## pichao (Apr 13, 2008)

Andy said:


> pichao:
> 
> Thanks. This take a while to load but it's Google's translation of that link:
> 
> https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=sv&u=https://manolo.se/2008/03/25/eton-strykfri-framgang/&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=1&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttps://manolo.se/2008/03/25/eton-strykfri-framgang/%26hl%3Den%26rls%3Dcom.microsoft:en-US


The translation is OK, but at least three words has to be explained:

Strykfri: means that the shirt is treated so that you dont have to iron it

tvärtom: on the contrary...

Skjorta: means shirt


----------



## bariummeal (Aug 5, 2007)

I have purchased 3 Slim Fit Eton shirts during a sale at Selfridges, London about 2 years ago. I was initially impressed - they were about £45 each. I used to buy shirts at Emmett Shirts in London, who only make a few of each pattern - but at the time they didn't do slim fit so I decided to change to Eton.

Eton claim the buttons will never fall off, however I have never owned shirts where so many buttons have come off! On one of them every single button came off in succession within 8 months of ownership, and around 40 washes! Also, I noticed the cuffs on one of them started to bubble early one. The cuffs are very wide I also noted - bit annoying if you have short arms.

More positively, ironing was easy, they have a good shape and they held a lovely sheen looking new for a long time. I will buy some more.

I was in Harrods recently, and some of the new Eton shirts do look wonderful - but they are £120 now - a bit much, so will wait for the sales.


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

I still cannot understand why anyone would pay anything over £100 for a ready to wear shirt!

Not when you can have a bespoke shirt made by any of the fine London shirtmakers for around £150.

I suppose Eton do provide those garish stripey fabrics - which might be useful if you work in advertising or like to look like the office jester.

And for what it's worth, I didn't find Eton's supposed 'slim fit' to be particularly slim. So I can't see them having any real merits.


----------



## Simon Myerson (Nov 8, 2007)

Pipps,

I don't think that you are the typical slim-fit person - I have seen the photos. I think the manufacturers design slim-fit for people like me (on a good day could stand to gain 7lbs) not you (build of professional athlete)


----------



## Dandy (Aug 7, 2008)

Their shirts are nice, but heavily overpriced. Some of their ties are pretty funky though. I got a skinny aqua colored one that looks prefect with a white shirt and dark jeans...


----------



## ast3rix (May 27, 2007)

Eton shorts are rather expensive but unfortunately, there aren't many options in Sydney for me when it comes to RTW shirts with longer sleeves (Eton or Rhodes & Beckett). Essentially, good things I like about Eton is natural fabric and wrinkle free so they are good for travel, too. Else, rather get bespoke!


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

Eton makes some pretty nice shirts, I quite like their fabrics. I've had a few before, but not any in recent memory. Price is totally subjective, so you can decide for yourself whats a good or bad price.


----------

